

Deutsche Bank urges rival investment banks to go open source - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6ee1921c-f14f-11e1-a553-00144feabdc0.html#axzz268xKyfPt

======
wtracy
Paywall. :-(

